# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  New Member Here - Looking for thoughts/advice to maximize nutrition, before cycling

## avicii

Hello! I'm coming to these forums because the people here seem very knowledgeable and active! I have been lifting very on and off for about 5-6 years (maybe a year and a half in total), and glad to recently have gotten that summer spark to hit the gym like an animal again for the past 3-4 months. I lift primarily for aesthetics, and secondarily for strength, and while I've done my fair share of research I'm always looking to educate my self on better nutrition to maximize gains while approaching a leaner mass. My overall goal is to achieve that perfect beach body (sounds new right?), with a ripped fully visible abs, 8-9% body fat, fully formed and proportional, and decently large frame with defined vascularity and muscle separation. Model status basically.

So a break down of stats:
-23 years old
-6' 1"
-195 lbs (down from 205 since last month and a half)
-I'm estimating 12-13% body fat and 175 lean body mass. 
-Goal of 8-9% body fat, and believe should be achievable in about 1-2 more months of keto 
-Have been on a cyclical ketogenic diet for about a month and a half
-Macro goals of 70% fat/27% protein/3% carbs
-Estimated daily caloric needs: ~2900kcal. 
-Daily goal of 2400kca
l--194g fat/165g protein/<20g carbs
-I do a carb cycle every week for ~30hrs if I feel its necessary adding around 1000 calories many which potentially come from alcohol (like to keep this incorporated)
-> I do mess up a bit and end up overeating on these days, but not to significantly. And I'll skip a carb up if I feel I'm not in deep keto.
-Cardio is rare, instead I lift until I utter and complete exhaustion on my last sets for the day. If I can still hold my arm up, I keep pumping out reps with consecutive drop sets.

If you see anything off with my numbers please let me know, I have a goal of 1-2 lbs! I'm still a little unsure if my estimation of body-fat is correct, hopefully someone can confirm this: 



Recently hit a huge wall. While some drop in performance is possibly expected on the diet, strength gains have remained at a stand still for the last month and recently decresed a decent amount suddenly (despite previous trends of regular strength growth even when on diet weeks before), and exhuastion fatigue sets in a lot quicker. Weight loss has also plateaued for the last couple weeks. Should I change something up? I know you need excess calories in order make gains, but as I've read, keto should be preserving most of my muscle and gains, while still losing weight/body fat. Its not to extreme but I was wondering if maybe I try to alter something? I always hit this brick wall after losing about 5-10lbs when cutting, and its a really hard hurdle to get over.

Future plans:
Once at a satisfactory body fat percentage, I am contemplated on doing a regular clean bulk (up to ~3200-3500 calories/day), or remaining on ckd keto clean bulk. During this bulk I would like to also begin a cycle (still researching this! but probably something like 500 Test E a week, 10 weeks total cycle, suggestions would be great?!). Hoping to gain another 15+ lbs of muscle and then I think I'll be satisfied in total.

Questions: 
-Is everything sound nutrition wise, is there anything I should be adding or subtracting? 
-How do I break this 12% body fat brick wall that I keep having trouble with?
-Is keto going to interfere with the cycle/is it recommended to stay with it. 
-Am I ok to go ahead cycle soon?
-Any other advice/info/criticism/help to further help me into achieving this body?
-Oh and I'm really trying to get my chest more proportional! I throw in an extra 2-3 high rep sets during the week, buts I've always had trouble with it.

Thanks for any and all help!

----------


## krugerr

Im afraid you dont have anywhere near the base level recommended to start playing with any AAS. Less than 18months of combined training spread over 6 years does not show commitment. 

I would suggest that you need to stop cutting, your bodyfat level looks to be around 14-15%, this is fine for now. You need to focus on the main points. You want to be large and muscular, this isnt going to happen via cutting. I would recommend you read up on clean bulking in the sticky thread, and then write up a proposed diet for us, including the macros. You have a lot of room for potential muscle growth!

Finally, congratulations on the fat loss so far. I just think you need to focus on the longer term goal. Aim for a slow clean bulk of 2lbs a month tops and maintain this, you might even be able to lean out a little. 
Please note that plateaus happen, you have to be consistent and it will break.

-Krugerr

----------

